# cool cover of 'black water'



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

While browsing YT looking for a 'how to play' vid,
I came across this guy. enjoy. I did.

[video=youtube;BJtYkRhN9Hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJtYkRhN9Hc[/video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link - great tune, guy does a terrific job of it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it a lot.

Nice drop tuning and a great bottom end for a video.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So that's the name of that song. I'm not great at remembering names of songs. That was very well done in my opinion.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Seriously! That guy rocks. He's really got the licks.
Only thing I could suggest is growing a ponytail.
His house looks pretty civilized. I don't know if that is a success, or a fail.

And I don't like wearing a sweater when I'm inspired to play my guitar.
Makes me sweat,(funny I should say that). The sweat eats the nitrocellulose on the lower bout of the guitar. It makes the guitar look "reliced" like a Fender electric.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really good, thanks for the link, always loved that song.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

I always wanted to learn this song.
Just strumming for now. I'll leave the finger pickin' for later.
The vocals are just a tad out of my range though.
I'm dropping down an octave almost every other line.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The guitar and vocal sound is incredible.

Is it straight to camera or is he adding some reverb, etc?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guncho said:


> The guitar and vocal sound is incredible.
> 
> Is it straight to camera or is he adding some reverb, etc?


It _is_ nicely done. Something has been done to the track - it's not quite in sync with the video and the reverb doesn't seem to fit the room.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I liked that


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Mooh - is that you? Peace!

Great playing/singing! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I tried to like it. Nice vocals and good guitar playing except absolutely no sense of time. Watched it at least a half dozen but never made it to the end.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

Instead of just hitting the "dis-like" button on my post why not grow a pair and explain why you don't like it?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Really well Done! I enjoyed it thoroughly!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

StratCat said:


> Mooh - is that you? Peace!
> 
> Great playing/singing! Thanks for sharing


Not me. My place isn't nearly that uncluttered.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

lovetoplay said:


> I tried to like it. Nice vocals and good guitar playing except absolutely no sense of time. Watched it at least a half dozen but never made it to the end.



I didn't hit the thumbs down but I call BS. Timing is a wee bit rubato but nothing that negatively impacts the performance.

He's not a robot but his timing is fine IMO.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I listened to this again in case I might have been wrong. He has a good voice and plays well but he should probably have recorded the guitar and vocal separately. After listening again I don't think I was wrong, absolutely no sense of timing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well then, please don't listen to Led Zep or ......The Stones, The Beatles et cetera. Lots and lots of examples of timing fluctuations there.

But hey, everyone's entitled to their opinions.

As for recording tracks separately, if it was for an album maybe. Personally I prefer the live approach. It sounds like real music to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

yeah, if you don't do it that way, how are you
going to pull that off around a campfire?


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

This has nothing to do with Zep or Stones-like changing time signatures for a bar or two in the middle of a song... on purpose and for effect. Or playing around a campfire, SpongeBob keeps great time though. It is a well produced video with audio quality that is head and shoulders above most of what gets posted there. He has lots of other videos on YouTube that are good. This one could have been but the lack if timing kills it for me.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

Right on cue Dickhead88.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

If all these comments were on YouTube instead of here this guy would be rich.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

lovetoplay said:


> This has nothing to do with Zep or Stones-like changing time signatures for a bar or two in the middle of a song... on purpose and for effect. Or playing around a campfire, SpongeBob keeps great time though. It is a well produced video with audio quality that is head and shoulders above most of what gets posted there. He has lots of other videos on YouTube that are good. This one could have been but the lack if timing kills it for me.



Changing time signatures? Who said anything about that? 

There's a difference between allowing a tempo to breathe a little and moving from 4/4 to 3/4.

If you don't like it that's cool. Everyone has different tastes, however many bands, including those I mentioned, allow tempos to speed up and slow down within reason to allow the music to feel natural and less metronomic.

I like stuff that is precise, but not all music is or should be like that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That Gibson sounds glorious to me. I'm not hearing much going on timing wise.

Here's something for reference. Steel guitar on this sounds like he's in some different key 

[video=youtube;yDDkUE8GjZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDDkUE8GjZI[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't notice tempo/rhythm issues beyond the vocal entrances and phrasing being unlike the original in some places, but they were generally on the beat or half beat and well within the expected for even most original artists.

Regardless, it was a pretty good performance to these ears.

It's unlike this forum to be such a tough audience.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

lovetoplay said:


> Right on cue Dickhead88.



Oh, we have a new member??

.........and........

If there was uneven tempo I didn't care - I wasn't dancing to it.


----------

